# A Test....



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 26, 2006)

Inst it aanzimg how the hmaun mnid wrkos. Aoccdrnig to a rcehsraseer at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer is at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by it slef but the wrod as a wlohe.

Now if you are albe to raed tihs, let us aplpy tihs kdgewnole to the cncpeot Mr. Pkraer gvae us aubot our bscais bneig aahlptbes of mtooin. Mtnlaely Asgisn lttrees to all the bsacis in a gevin set of tqnhiucees and mke srue yuor peantrr has the smae ltteres agnisesd. Tehn Keep the fsrit bsiac and the lsat bisac the smee but stcwih the mdilde. Be srue to use tqnhiucees taht hvae the smae srattnig bsiac and ednnig baisc. Hvae yruo pntarer tlel you whcih mvoe you did. You mghit be spruseird of how tihs smpile dlril can ivmrpoe yuor use of the rmmnerargnget cpconet and the etaquoin flmruoa in gnearel.

Stluae and good tirannig to you.


----------



## thesensei (Jun 26, 2006)

Wlel, I've nveer seen tihs paaiuictllr msgseae uesd in tihs fsoaihn. It's qitue fcnsiiaantg to say the laset!  Gerat agonlay, Mr. Hiwnkas!

Flul knpeo slatue!


----------



## masherdong (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, now I hvae a hcheaeade.  lol


----------



## MJS (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, it is aainzmg how the mnid wkors!!! 

Mike


----------



## RichK (Jun 27, 2006)

Not even gonna try this as it takes me too long to get the words right in my head and then find the stupid letters on the keyboard, which I still say should be put in alphabetical order ;-)


----------



## Nomad (Jun 27, 2006)

Tihs is mseesd up!  Bebyye


----------



## rutherford (Jun 27, 2006)

I had trouble with these wrods:

Mtnlaely agnisesd rmmnerargnget fsoaihn

In fact, the 2nd is the only one I'm sure about.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

Maybe that is what Monkey was doing?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 27, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I had trouble with these wrods:
> 
> Mtnlaely agnisesd rmmnerargnget fsoaihn
> 
> In fact, the 2nd is the only one I'm sure about.


 
Mentally Assigned rearrangement fashion


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 27, 2006)

This phenomenon is not without it's limitations.

#1 -- When longer words are used the brain has a harder time putting the scrambled words back together. This is relative to the length of words the person uses on average.

#2 -- Words that the person is not intimately familiar with (or doesn't use on a regular basis) are also harder to piece together.

#3 -- When the words aren't used in a coherent sentence (improper context) the brain has problems putting the words together.

To put the above 3 points in perspective with Kenpo.

#1 Extensions practice
#2 Neuro-muscular memory and repetition
#3 Knowing the How's, When's and Why's

Mr. Parker's analogy of martial arts to language was indeed very deep.


----------

